# I am way past the point/age where



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

I would like to say: I am way past the point/ the age where I would do anything to keep a woman from walking away from me.
Ich bin über den Punkt/ Alter in meinem Leben hinaus, an dem ich alles machen würde um eine Frau vor die Tür abzuhalten.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Kajjo

_Ich bin schon lange über den Punkt hinaus, an dem ich alles machen würde, um eine Frau davon abzuhalten, mich zu verlassen.
Ich bin schon lange über den Punkt hinaus, an dem ich alles für eine Frau machen würde, nur damit sie mich nicht verlässt._



Oceanboy said:


> um eine Frau vor die Tür abzuhalten.


That makes no sense, neither grammatically nor semantically.


----------



## JClaudeK

Oceanboy said:


> an dem ich alles machen würde um eine Frau vor die Tür abzuhalten.


Meinst Du
............. , an dem ich alles für eine Frau tun würde, um sie vom Weglaufen abzuhalten.


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you both Kajjo and JClaudeK for your answers and corrections.
I found the expression “ vor die Tür gehen” and thought it meant something along the lines of “to leave the house” or “walk out the door” and leave.
On the other hand, what sounds more “ idiomatisch” to say : ich bin über den Punkt hinaus, an dem ich.... or maybe: ich habe den Punkt überschritten wo ich ...

Thank you again


----------



## elroy

I think I’ve heard “ich bin aus dem Alter raus” with this meaning.  Would that work?


----------



## JClaudeK

Oceanboy said:


> I found the expression “ vor die Tür gehen” and thought it meant something along the lines of “to leave the house” or “walk out the door” and leave.


Diesen Ausdruck gibt es, aber “vor die Tür gehen” bedeutet nicht "weggehen".

Beispiel: "Ich gehe mal kurz vor die Tür und rauche eine Zigarette."



elroy said:


> “ich bin aus dem Alter raus” with this meaning. Would that work?


Meiner Meinung nach passt "Alter" in diesem Kontext nicht.  Es geht hier nämlich nicht um eine Kleinigkeit, wie z.B.
“Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo ich dumme Streiche lustig fand.”

Aber Du hast recht:
I am way past the age where I  ...... = “ich bin schon längst aus dem Alter (he)raus, wo ich ........ ”


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I think I’ve heard “ich bin aus dem Alter raus” with this meaning. Would that work?


The sentence is idiomatic, but has a different meaning.

Your statement is more about being old and mature enough (and not young and unexperienced), while the original is about being beyond caring. There might be a considerable overlap, but then original could be said about younger persons, too, if they reached the point where they don't bother anymore and have gotten their priorities straight.

_Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, mich jedes Wochenende zu betrinken. <mature enough>
Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, jedem kurzem Rock hinterherzuschauen.

Ich bin über den Punkt hinweg, mich über jede Lüge zu ärgern. Ich ignoriere solche Menschen jetzt einfach. <beyond care>_


----------



## JClaudeK

@Oceanboy
Den OP-Satz kann man auch einfacher formulieren:

"Inzwischen bin ich soweit, dass ich einer Frau, die mich verlassen will, nicht nachlaufen würde."


----------



## elroy

The original says 





Oceanboy said:


> I am way past the point/ the age where


 My suggestion was a way to translate the sentence with “age.”


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> My suggestion was a way to translate the sentence with “age.”


cf. my answer:


JClaudeK said:


> I am way past the age where I ...... = “ich bin schon längst aus dem Alter (he)raus, wo ich ........ ”


----------



## elroy

Yeah, I was responding to Kajjo.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Eine weitere Möglichkeit:
Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo ich alles gemacht habe, um …


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Ich bin schon lange über den Punkt hinaus, an dem ich alles machen würde, um eine Frau davon abzuhalten, mich zu verlassen.
> Ich bin schon lange über den Punkt hinaus, an dem ich alles für eine Frau machen würde, nur damit sie mich nicht verlässt._





JClaudeK said:


> ............. , an dem ich alles für eine Frau tun würde, um sie vom Weglaufen abzuhalten.


 Shouldn’t it be “gemacht/getan hätte,” since it’s about the past?


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Shouldn’t it be “gemacht/getan hätte,” since it’s about the past?


Yes and unlike @Kajjo, I have no objections against using the relative adverb _wo_ in a temporal meaning either. In this sense, it is used even in standard German. It refers to the noun _Punkt_ in the main clause and plays with its two meanings (temporal and local).



			
				dict.leo.org/grammatik/deutsch said:
			
		

> Wenn das Bezugswort im Hauptsatz ein Nomen oder ein Adverb mit zeitlicher Bedeutung ist und das Einleitewort im Nebensatz eine Zeitbestimmung ist, steht _wo, wenn _(Gegenwart und Zukunft) oder _als _(Vergangenheit). Bei einem Nomen mit Artikel kann auch die Fügung Präposition + _der/die/das_ stehen:
> (...)
> _Er dachte an den Moment, wo/als/an dem alles angefangen hatte. _​



LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.6.4.5.1.1


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Shouldn’t it be “gemacht/getan hätte,” since it’s about the past?


Yes, you're right. 

Das kommt davon, dass ich mich nur auf die 2. Hälfte des OP-Satzes  konzentriert hatte.


Oceanboy said:


> ......., an dem ich alles machen würde um eine Frau vor die Tür abzuhalten.
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meinst Du
> ............. , an dem ich alles für eine Frau tun würde, um sie vom Weglaufen abzuhalten.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you all for your suggestions and corrections...they’re all very useful !


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Shouldn’t it be “gemacht/getan hätte,” since it’s about the past?


No. I understand the original as a statement about possible future reactions to a woman wanting to leave. Why is this about the past? 

How do you construct a context where both parts of the sentence are past?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Why is this about the past?


 Because I'm _past _that age.  I used to do this in the past but I don't anymore. 

Ich bin aus *dem Alter *raus, *wo* ich ... _gemacht hätte_. >>> Ich _hätte_ das* in dem Alter* _gemacht_. 

You wouldn't say "Ich _würde_ das* in dem Alter* _machen_" referring to a past age, would you? 


Kajjo said:


> How do you construct a context where both parts of the sentence are past?


 Sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking about here.


----------



## Kajjo

No, that's not how it works.

I understand the original in this sense:

_When I was in my thirties, I would have done anything to keep a woman from leaving me. Now I am fifty and if the next woman wanted to leave, I would not try to keep her from walking away.

Jetzt mit 50 würde ich nicht mehr alles machen, damit eine Frau mich nicht verlässt._

I guess I understood your perspective, but this is quite unlikely for me:

_When I was in my thirties, I would have done anything to keep a woman from leaving me. Now I am fifty and in hindsight (with my current knowledge) I should not have done anything to keep a woman. 

Rückblickend war das falsch und ich hätte nicht alles tun sollen, um sie davon abzuhalten, mich zu verlassen._


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _When I was in my thirties, I would have done anything to keep a woman from leaving me. Now I am fifty and if the next woman wanted to leave, I would not try to keep her from walking away.
> 
> Jetzt mit 50 würde ich nicht mehr alles machen, damit eine Frau mich nicht verlässt._


 I agree and that's my interpretation too.  But "Alter" in our sentence refers to thirty, not fifty, when I _would have done_ XYZ. 

Ich bin aus dem Alter (30) raus, wo ich... XYZ. 

What do you think?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich bin aus dem Alter (30) raus, wo ich... XYZ.


Nein, es muss eindeutig heißen:

_Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich für eine Frau alles tun würde. <auf die Zukunft gerichtet; allgemeine Aussage über meinen jetzigen Zustand>

Damals war ich in einem Alter, in dem ich für eine Frau alles getan hätte. <Aussage über einen vergangenen Zustand>_


----------



## elroy

Hm, interesting.  Gernot and JCK agreed that it should be "gemacht hätte."  Maybe this is a gray area?

If I'm understanding you correctly, you're saying that for you

_Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich für eine Frau alles tun würde. = Ich bin jetzt/mittlerweile in einem Alter, in dem ich nicht für eine Frau alles tun würde._

Right?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Hm, interesting. Gernot and JCK agreed that it should be "gemacht hätte." Maybe this is a gray area?


No, I don't think so. I am sure they will agree with me when they see the distinction I made. I am certain they will say both sentences of #21 as I did. There is no alternative. @Gernot Back , @JClaudeK ?

One more example:

_Es ist schon lange her, dass ich für eine Frau alles getan hätte. <statement about the past>_



elroy said:


> _Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich für eine Frau alles tun würde. = Ich bin jetzt/mittlerweile in einem Alter, in dem ich nicht für eine Frau alles tun würde._


Right.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Yes and unlike @Kajjo, I have no objections against using the relative adverb _wo_ in a temporal meaning either. In this sense, it is used even in standard German.


I didn't make any statement with regards to "wo" in this thread at all. Of course there are standard usages of "wo" for temporal meanings.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> I am certain they will say both sentences of #21 as I did. There is no alternative. @Gernot Back , @JClaudeK ?





Kajjo said:


> _Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich für eine Frau alles tun würde. <auf die Zukunft gerichtet; allgemeine Aussage über meinen jetzigen Zustand>
> Damals war ich in einem Alter, in dem ich für eine Frau alles getan hätte. <Aussage über einen vergangenen Zustand>_


Kajjos Argumentation scheint mir einleuchtend.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Kajjos Argumentation scheint mir einleuchtend.


 Könntest Du vielleicht darauf eingehen? Die Argumentation kann ich nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht fällt der Groschen, wenn Du das aus Deinem Blickwinkel erläuterst?


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich will es mal versuchen:

1. Früher, als ich noch jung  (und verliebt) war, *hätte ich alles getan*, um Susi bei der Stange zu halten.
2. Aber inzwischen wäre es mir egal, wenn sie abhauen  wollte. Ich bin mittlerweile über den Punkt hinaus/ aus dem Alter raus, wo *ich alles tun * *würde*, um sie davon abzuhalten. Nein, *ich würde nichts tun*, soll sie doch abhauen!

1) I would have done anything
2) I would do/ wouldn't do anything


----------



## bearded

Kajjo: <Why ist about the past?> (#17)

_In dem Alter hätte ich alles gemacht…. Ich bin jetzt aus dem Alter 'raus, in dem ich alles gemacht hätte.._
Das erscheint mir logisch.  ''Ich bin aus dem Alter 'raus'' ist m.E. anders als ''ich bin nicht mehr in einem Alter..'', weil 'dem Alter' sich auf die Vergangenheit/auf ein vergangenes Alter bezieht.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> _In dem Alter hätte ich alles gemacht…. Ich bin jetzt aus dem Alter 'raus, in dem ich alles gemacht hätte.._



"Il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis." 
beardeds "Beweisführung" halte ich - nach nochmaligem Nachdenken - für richtig.


JClaudeK said:


> Ich bin mittlerweile über den Punkt hinaus/ aus dem Alter raus, wo *ich alles **(tun  würde)** getan hätte*, um sie davon abzuhalten.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _Ich bin jetzt aus dem Alter 'raus, in dem ich alles gemacht hätte.._
> Das erscheint mir logisch.


That makes no sense and is not possible in German.

The tense of "hätte" is in conflict with the present tense of "ich bin".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Die Version mit ›hätte‹ hört sich für mich zwar akzeptabel an, aber eine Google-Suche gibt dir recht. Präsens scheint der Standard zu sein.

Bei der von mir weiter oben vorgeschlagenen Version „Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo …“ ist aber im Nebensatz tatsächlich eine Vergangenheitsform passender. Diese Version kann man also als Ersatz für „Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo …“ nehmen, wenn man im Nebensatz unbedingt eine Vergangenheitsform nehmen will


----------



## Kajjo

Lassen wir doch mal die andere Hälfte weg und denken nur über den Konjunktivteil nach:

_Ich würde alles für eine Frau tun.
Ich hätte alles für eine Frau getan._

Die "würde"-Version ist aktuell. Sie spricht darüber, was man jetzt tun würde.
Die "hätte"-Version ist Vergangenheit. Sie spricht darüber, was man früher für eine Frau getan hätte.

Da gibt es doch gar keine Zweifel. Das ist grundlegende Grammatik.

Wenn man das "Ich bin ..." kombiniert, dann muss die Zeitform passen:

_Ich bin so klug, dass ich (nicht) alles für eine Frau tun würde. <richtig>
Ich bin so klug, dass ich (nicht) alles für eine Frau getan hätte. <falsch>_

Auch "Ich bin (aus dem Alter raus)" bezieht sich auf die Gegenwart und muss mit "würde" kombiniert werden.

Semantischer Bezug auf die Vergangenheit ist nötig für "hätte":

_Ich war schon mit 30 aus dem Alter raus, in dem ich alles für eine Frau getan hätte._


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Bei der von mir weiter oben vorgeschlagenen Version „Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo …“ ist aber im Nebensatz tatsächlich eine Vergangenheitsform passender. Diese Version kann man also als Ersatz für „Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo …“ nehmen


Wieso sollte man die als _Ersatz_ nehmen?
Die Sachlage ist genau dieselbe:  „Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo …“ =>  „Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo … (_= dieses Alter ist vorbei/ hinter mir_)“




Kajjo said:


> The tense of "hätte" is in conflict with the present tense of "ich bin".
> 
> Auch "Ich bin (aus dem Alter raus)" bezieht sich auf die Gegenwart und muss mit "würde" kombiniert werden.


"bin .... raus" hat hier Vergangenheitswert: "Ich *bin *über dieses Alter *hinausgewachsen*."


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "bin .... raus" hat hier Vergangenheitswert: "Ich *bin *über dieses Alter *hinausgewachsen*."


Die Aussage bezieht sich darauf, wie man zukünftig handeln würde. Es geht nicht darum wie man (irrealis) damals gehandelt hätte.

"Hätte" kann man hier nur verwenden, wenn die Aktion nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## bearded

Jene Zeit, in der ich für eine Frau alles gemacht hätte, ist endgültig vorbei. 



Kajjo said:


> "Hätte" kann man hier nur verwenden, wenn die Aktion nicht mehr möglich ist.


Eine solche Aktion, wie damals, ist eben unmöglich, weil jene Zeit endgültig vorbei ist: ich bin aus _der _Zeit 'raus.
<Ich bin (jetzt) aus der Zeit/aus dem Alter 'raus, wo ( wie damals) ich  alles für eine Frau gemacht hätte.>



Kajjo said:


> Es geht nicht darum wie man (irrealis) damals gehandelt hätte


Der Satzteil nach 'wo' beschreibt doch die vergangene Sachlage: heute ist eine Aktion wie damals 'nicht mehr möglich' (irrealis).


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Jene Zeit, in der ich für eine Frau alles gemacht hätte, ist endgültig vorbei.


 Ja, hier bezieht sich die Aussage auf etwas Irreales.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Wieso sollte man die als _Ersatz_ nehmen?
> Die Sachlage ist genau dieselbe: „Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo …“ => „Ich bin aus dem Alter raus, wo … (_= dieses Alter ist vorbei/ hinter mir_)“


Ich war selbst überrascht, als ich festgestellt habe, dass die Version mit „Ich bin aus dem Alter raus“ offensichtlich in der weit überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle mit Präsens im Nebensatz kombiniert wird: "aus dem Alter raus wo ich" - Google Search

Sogar bei der Version mit „Die Zeiten sind vorbei“ wird überraschend häufig im Nebensatz Präsens verwendet: "zeiten sind vorbei wo ich" - Google Search

Das alles kommt mir zwar ein wenig merkwürdig vor, aber: Was willste machen?  [Für Lerner: willste = willst du.] Bei einem deskriptiven Ansatz muss man den aktuellen Sprachgebrauch respektieren.


----------



## Kajjo

Der entscheidende Punkt ist doch, ob man eine irreale, damalige Situation vor Augen hat oder über den aktuellen Zustand spricht. Ich kann spontan all diese Sätze nur als gegenwärtig fühlen, aber ich erkenne inzwischen, wie man den Satz mit einer irrealen Vergangenheit in Verbindung bringen kann, wenn man sich die passende Situation vorstellt. So würde ich solche Sätze aber niemals verwenden oder es bräuchte zumindest einen sehr klaren, vergangenen Kontext.

Bei "Ich bin aus dem Alter raus" gelingt es mir einfach gar nicht, die aktuelle Zustandsbeschreibung mit einer irrealen Vergangenheit zu kombinieren. Bei "Die Zeiten sind längst vorbei, in denen ich alles ... getan hätte" gelingt mir zugegebenermaßen schon: Es ist vergangen und irreal, wenn man sich die alten Zeiten dabei vorstellt.

Für Sprachlerner wichtig ist, den Bedeutungsunterschied zu erkennen: Sagt es etwas über damals aus (hätte) oder über heute (würde)?


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Bei "Ich bin aus dem Alter raus" gelingt es mir einfach gar nicht, die aktuelle Zustandsbeschreibung mit einer irrealen Vergangenheit zu kombinieren.


Wie ist es denn bei diesem Beispielsatz:


			
				 Jörg von Bargen; Elbtrauma said:
			
		

> Daraufhin bin ich wie gesagt gegangen. Machte ja keinen Sinn, dort zu bleiben. Und aus dem Alter, wo ich Flachbildschirme hätte mitgehen lassen, bin ich raus.


Elbtrauma

Beides ist vorbei; _Demels_ jüngster Aufenthalt an einem Mord-Tatort spätabends in einer Firma in der nur noch ein paar versprengte Kollegen arbeiteten, und die Zeiten, wo er als Berufsverbrecher die Gelegenheit zum Diebstahl genutzt hätte.

So ganz vergleichbar sind die Situationen aber wohl nicht. Im Unterschied zu der immer noch bestehenden Möglichkeit, einer Frau, von der ich gerade verlassen wurde, hinterherzurennen, was ich aber aufgrund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters nicht mehr tue, bietet sich diesem Delinquenten im Kriminalroman _Elbtrauma_ ja von vornherein gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, an entsprechendem Tatort noch etwas _mitgehen zu lassen_.

Meines _yes_' von oben bin ich mir daher jetzt auch nicht mehr so sicher.


----------

